# if..



## kit2les05 (Jun 3, 2003)

if mutombo is available for the expansion draft, do you think charlotte will take him?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

If I am the Charlotte GM, I do, his only problem is his age but he can still play. He would provide a defensive presence and has had a lot of experiece. But he might retire to soon for us to get him. He also has one HUGE contract.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I wouldn't. I still think he can play, but he prolly only has like one "good" year left in him, plus he has that contract. If I was Charlotte, I would rather take a risk on a young center w/ potential rather than Mutombo..


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I wouldnt even consider taking him. You could get alot better of a player for less than half the price.


----------



## cantgetright (Jun 11, 2003)

The team will be working with only half the salary cap so there is no way in hell they would take Mutumbo and his contract. Look for the team to get mediocre players with short, cheap contracts so they will have some flexibility to go after free agents. You might see some surprising names on the unprotected list though.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

I hope not. He only has about 2 years(notice I didnt say good years) left an he wouldnt play for an extended amount of time ayway. Dont forget that huge contract. There will be much better players to go after.


----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

> I hope not. He only has about 2 years(notice I didnt say good years) left an he wouldnt play for an extended amount of time ayway. Dont forget that huge contract. There will be much better players to go after.


If he has 2 year left on his contract, I would take him. That means 2004-05 will be his last season, so his big contract is off-the-book which they can go for a big name free agent in summer 2005. I don't who will be available but sounds like a strategy


----------

